# Punching Women



## Knightofalbion (Aug 1, 2012)

The London Olympics began here a few days ago. Just about to start, for the very first time in Olympic history, is female boxing....

In these days of ****** equality is it only right that female boxing be permitted and accepted if females want to box? 
Or do you think that punching women is wrong, even if it is another woman doing the hitting, under the banner of organised sport? 

Another step to help dismantle ****** discrimination or does it send out a wrong message?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 1, 2012)

I have to say I am 100% opposed to female boxing! It is wrong to hit women. It sends out a damaging subliminal message.
Sadly, there is enough violence against women (domestic violence/rape) as it is without making a glorification of it under the guise of sport/entertainment.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2012)

It wouldn't be something I'd do, lol...but I think that in this day and age, a lot of women want equality and fight for their rights to compete in manly sports like football, boxing, wrestling, etc.  I'm against anyone hitting anyone really, regardless of sex. 

 In an official sporting competition scenario though, it's alright with me, both parties are consenting women.  Now, I'd be against men boxing women, to me that would definitely be unacceptable as the men are much stronger with their testosterone, etc.  A woman who wants to do that needs counseling from a specialist.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 2, 2012)

Accepting something as an Olympic sport is the highest honour you can bestow on it.

Two women punching each other in the face is not my idea of the advancement of civilization!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 2, 2012)

Knightofalbion said:


> Accepting something as an Olympic sport is the highest honour you can bestow on it.
> 
> Two women punching each other in the face is not my idea of the advancement of civilization!



I agree that it should not be in the Olympics, when you said that I thought it was unusual.  I don't follow the Olympics very closely, and I'm not aware of all the competitions that take place.


----------



## findingfaith (Aug 2, 2012)

I am a very old-fashioned woman and have witnessed the change of the female gender from feminine to masculine during my life time.  I believe the change throws off human nature between the male and female relationship and causes gender roles to change in our society.  So, I have to say that I am against females participating in violent sports such as boxing, although I do believe women need to learn to defend themselves in our society today due to necessity.  

Long live chivalrous males!!  We really need more of them these days.  I see why women go for the rough, rebellious-type of man.  I prefer the normal gender roles where the man does the hard, laborious yard work while the woman does the housework and takes care of the home.  LOL!!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Aug 5, 2012)

findingfaith said:


> Long live chivalrous males!! We really need more of them these days.



Amen to that!


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm all for the right for everyone to do whatever they want as long as it doesn't harm any innocent party either physically or financially. In the case of boxing, both parties are willing so I wouldn't want to tell someone they can't do it. On the other hand, two people either male or female who are beating each other's brains out doesn't appeal to me so I won't watch.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 24, 2012)

As a martial artist I'm quite used to seeing women engaging in sparring matches - the tournaments are full of them. 

My view is that if women want to box each other, have at it. Their femininity is a matter for them alone to determine.


----------



## Elzee (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't understand women who think that equality is being equal to the worse of what men do or say. I would like to be equal to the best of men - or even better!

After saying that: Boxing is a sport - it has rules and regulations. It is designed to be fair to both competitors. Even though it is punching at another person, it is a fair sport. And both people are willing to go in the ring. I don't like boxing, I don't like seeing people being boxed or punched, but I have to admit that it is a fair sport. As long as it is men against men - and women against women, then it is a fair sport. 

As far as violence against women - we do have to do what it takes to educate men to NOT be violent against women but also, we need to train, educate and support women to defend themselves, get out at the first sign of violence and not put up with the violence.


----------



## Lena51 (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a sport that I don't really agree with, why, because a ladies body is a lot different than a man and I think they should be treated gently and very nice.  I guess that is just my thoughts because I see how some men batter women and hurt them and scar them up, oh I really feel for them.  They use them like a punching bag or something.  And I don't think they should be abused or hurt in anyway.  After a few years they look so broken and you can tell that they have been beaten.  So that sport to me is considered the same as a man punching them.


----------



## teamrose (Oct 24, 2012)

I think boxing is just plain stupid period. Then letting women get in on the stupidness is just more sickness. I understand women want equality, but why be equal in something that is so very bad for the body and soul. We are not animals. Punching another individual for pure pleasure is just wrong. Can't we find our entertainment somewhere else.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 25, 2012)

teamrose said:


> I think boxing is just plain stupid period. Then letting women get in on the stupidness is just more sickness. I understand women want equality, but why be equal in something that is so very bad for the body and soul. We are not animals. *Punching another individual for pure pleasure is just wrong.* Can't we find our entertainment somewhere else.



I think it isn't so much about pleasure as it is the drive to prove yourself against an opponent. It's a difficult concept to explain unless you're into combat arts, but it involves two people training hard and pitting themselves against an opponent where everything but skill is equal. It's also a way of showing yourself that you can go beyond physical pain by using the power of the mind.


----------



## teamrose (Oct 25, 2012)

It is still a hard way to test yourself. There are many ways to expand the mind. Your body should be your temple and not forced to take abuse.


----------



## loriann (Oct 26, 2012)

Womens boxing has always been too rough of a sport for me to watch. I still don't mind the hitting as long as its two women. Boxing is also a sport and I think that they would be discriminating even more if they said that females couldn't box.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 26, 2012)

teamrose said:


> It is still a hard way to test yourself. There are many ways to expand the mind. Your body should be your temple and not forced to take abuse.



I agree, but we also have to remember that this is _voluntary_ participation. I know that striking someone invokes many emotional associations, but I think to maintain a healthy perspective we have to realize that there are major differences between voluntary and involuntary violence.

That doesn't mean we have to like it - I understand how some people don't like ANY physical contact at all - but we should at least try to differentiate the two.

Expanding the mind without including the body isn't true balance - as Clint Eastwood said in _Pale Rider_, "Spirit ain't worth spit without a little exercise".

As for the body being a temple ... well, some of us desecrate that temple on a regular basis.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

findingfaith said:


> I am a very old-fashioned woman and have witnessed the change of the female gender from feminine to masculine during my life time.  I believe the change throws off human nature between the male and female relationship and causes gender roles to change in our society.  So, I have to say that I am against females participating in violent sports such as boxing, although I do believe women need to learn to defend themselves in our society today due to necessity.
> 
> Long live chivalrous males!!  We really need more of them these days.  I see why women go for the rough, rebellious-type of man.  I prefer the normal gender roles where the man does the hard, laborious yard work while the woman does the housework and takes care of the home.  LOL!!


Yep,  another ten year old thread.    Just love this post so much to share it,  it's wonderful !!!


Aug 2, 2012
I am a very old-fashioned woman and have witnessed the change of the female gender from feminine to masculine during my life time. I believe the change throws off human nature between the male and female relationship and causes gender roles to change in our society. So, I have to say that I am against females participating in violent sports such as boxing, although I do believe women need to learn to defend themselves in our society today due to necessity.

Long live chivalrous males!! We really need more of them these days. I see why women go for the rough, rebellious-type of man. I prefer the normal gender roles where the man does the hard, laborious yard work while the woman does the housework and takes care of the home. LOL!!


----------



## Knight (Jul 19, 2022)

It's a choice. When it comes to denying women the right to choose. I'm in favor of women not being denied anything a male can do.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

Knight said:


> It's a choice. When it comes to denying women the right to choose. I'm in favor of women not being denied anything a male can do.


Why ?


----------



## Knight (Jul 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Why ?


For the same reason males want to enjoy choice. Take away your right to choose anything & you would react how?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

My daughter is a Champion Kickboxer, and used to be an international kickboxing Judge..

She's on the right..


----------



## Macfan (Jul 19, 2022)

As long as it's women (born women) vs women (born women), have at it . Don...


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 19, 2022)

Knight said:


> For the same reason males want to enjoy choice. Take away your right to choose anything & you would react how?


Many rights to choose are taken away from americans,  mainly the right to be healthy without being alert to all the bad practices and poisons all around us "legally".
Males should not "enjoy choice" on many things, 
likewise females, 
just like no one gives little babies or little children a right to jump off a bridge, or shoot up drugs, or shoot other people,  or knife other people,  and a multitude of other things there should not be a choice to do.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 19, 2022)

I don't like boxing, too much brain damage.  But if it has to be an Olympic sport I see no reason not to allow women to beat on each other equally.


hollydolly said:


> My daughter is a Champion Kickboxe


Does that involve as much impact to the head?  I am thinking no, but don't know.

Your daughter is gorgeous!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I don't like boxing, too much brain damage.  But if it has to be an Olympic sport I see no reason not to allow women to beat on each other equally.
> 
> Does that involve as much impact to the head?  I am thinking no, but don't know.
> 
> Your daughter is gorgeous!


yes but she wore a thick helmet... ..I've got other photos but they are very gory..blood spatter yuck.. not on my dd thankfully which is why she was Champion.

Thank you for the complemnt about my dd I'll pass it on, she'll be delighted given that she'd literally just come out of the ring..


----------



## Knight (Jul 19, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> Many rights to choose are taken away from americans,  mainly the right to be healthy without being alert to all the bad practices and poisons all around us "legally".
> Males should not "enjoy choice" on many things,
> likewise females,
> just like no one gives little babies or little children a right to jump off a bridge, or shoot up drugs, or shoot other people,  or knife other people,  and a multitude of other things there should not be a choice to do.


Not sure of what you are trying to say so I'll restrict my post to the thread of punching women & the context the op used.

The  first time in Olympic history, is female boxing....

The right to choose by adult women understanding the women wanting to participate do so understanding the consequences of their choice.

The multitude of choices you allude to have consequences. But the consequence result can be affected  due to laws to deter people from making wrong choices.


----------



## win231 (Jul 19, 2022)

teamrose said:


> I think boxing is just plain stupid period. Then letting women get in on the stupidness is just more sickness. I understand women want equality, but why be equal in something that is so very bad for the body and soul. We are not animals. Punching another individual for pure pleasure is just wrong. Can't we find our entertainment somewhere else.


Of course boxing is stupid.  Any sport where the whole idea is to cause brain damage is stupid.
But why shouldn't women be permitted to be just as stupid as men?


----------

